# Πολτοποίηση σχολικών βοηθημάτων



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2008)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 

προτού αρχίσω να φωνάζω έξαλλος εδωπέρα, παρακαλώ βοηθήστε, αν θέλετε, να εξακριβώσουμε την παρακάτω πληροφορία:

Λόγω των αλλαγών στη διδακτέα ύλη αλλάζουν και τα βοηθήματα για το δημοτικό σχολείο. Αληθεύει ότι, με μοναδική εξαίρεση έναν συγκεκριμένο εκδοτικό οίκο (τον γνωρίζω, να τον πω;), όλοι (ΟΛΟΙ) οι άλλοι εκδοτικοί οίκοι που εκδίδουν τέτοιου είδους σχολικά βοηθήματα έχουν δώσει εντολή στους κατά τόπους βιβλιοπώλες (της επαρχίας;) να τους επιστρέψουν ΜΟΝΟ τα εξώφυλλα των βιβλίων και να ΠΕΤΑΞΟΥΝ τα υπόλοιπα, αντί να τα επιστρέψουν για πολτοποίηση;


----------



## curry (Jun 14, 2008)

Καλημέρα! Επειδή με βάζεις σε άγνωστα νερά, είναι υποχρεωμένοι* οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι να πολτοποιούν τα βιβλία που μένουν στα αζήτητα; Προφανώς είναι ανακύκλωση αυτό, έτσι; 

*και να μην είναι, θα έπρεπε να εννοείται αυτό, καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2008)

Για τον εκδότη η πολτοποίηση έχει νόημα μόνον ως λογιστική διαδικασία (προκειμένου, δηλαδή, να μπορέσει να καταστρέψει απόθεμά του με νόμιμο τρόπο). Το ότι κάποιος (εκδότης ή βιβλιοπώλης ή οργανισμός του δημοσίου ή εταιρεία κλπ) έχει χαρτί για πέταμα και δεν τον έχουν υποχρεώσει να το δώσει για πολτοποίηση, δεν σημαίνει κι ότι θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το πετάξει στα σκουπίδια κι όχι να το δώσει για ανακύκλωση.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2008)

Πάντως, τα σχολικά βιβλία τουλάχιστον, από φέτος υποτίθεται οτι θα επιστρέφονται. Στους μαθητές δεν ειπώθηκε τίποτα ακόμα, αλλά στις εφημερίδες γράφτηκε.

Από την Καθημερινή: 
_Σχολικά βιβλία «δεύτερο χέρι» από του χρόνου
Στόχος, η εξοικονόμηση σημαντικών κονδυλίων
Βιβλίο από δεύτερο χέρι θα παίρνουν οι μαθητές από το 2008-2009. Το υπουργείο Παιδείας, σε μία προσπάθεια εξοικονόμησης κονδυλίων, ζητά από τους μαθητές να επιστρέφουν τα βιβλία σε άριστη κατάσταση έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να επαναχρησιμοποιηθούν. Το μέτρο της επιστροφής θα αρχίσει μάλιστα να εφαρμόζεται από τη φετινή σχολική χρονιά. Μόνο που, καθώς οι μαθητές δεν είχαν ενημερωθεί εγκαίρως, και θα έχουν λερώσει τα βιβλία τους, η φετινή «σοδειά» βιβλίων θα οδηγηθεί στην ανακύκλωση. Φέτος λοιπόν δεν θα τηρηθεί το «έθιμο» οι μαθητές να... γιορτάζουν το τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς σκίζοντας ή και καίγοντας τα βιβλία τους._


----------

